

A song played on 8 floppy drives controlled by raspberry pi - asznajder
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lsK-PPg-lOA
Orignal song: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JvxG3zl_WhU
======
nelse
Floppy drives not CD Roms...

